# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любви все возрасты покорны

## Irina

*Если бы молодость знала, если бы старость могла...*

_Любви все возрасты покорны... Ну, если не любви, то хотя бы браку. Конечно, брак браку рознь. Бывает по любви, а бывает по расчету. И любовь разная, и расчеты тоже._


*В 17 лет* чаще выскакивают замуж, чтобы в девках не засидеться: так и кажется, что если не сейчас, то уж никогда. Нередко идут под венец не из-за чувств, а из-за живота, в котором уже кто-то шевелится. Ох, и отплачутся же потом эти стремительные маневры! Недогуляла, недотанцевала, даже в куклы недоиграла, а уже взрослые заботы тянет на себе. Захочется потом догулять, да уже нельзя. Так и приходится либо себя ломать, либо тайком, да украдкой.

*В 25* чаще идут в брак по любви, чем по прямому расчету. С любовью все более-менее понятно: повзрослела, нагулялась, попробовала одного-другого, да и выбрала. Опять же, возраст, когда и институт закончен, и рожать пора. Так что любовь получает мощное материальное подкрепление и потому избранник находится довольно быстро. Расчет в этом возрасте чаще всего незамысловатый - деньги, машина, возможность устроиться в жизни. Даже если что-то в женихе не очень нравится (или даже очень не нравится), пытаются себя уговорить: ладно, переживу; стерпится-слюбится. Ну, дай-то Бог, а то придется самой себе оплеухи отвешивать и приговаривать "знала, на что шла, да жаль, силы не рассчитала".
*
В 35* любовных браков все меньше, разве что всю жизнь по милому страдала, ждала, пока разведется. Хотя (заметим в скобках) любовь бывает сплошь и рядом, но чаще почему-то не к мужу, а на развод не всякая решится. И, конечно, начинают преобладать повторные браки, а среди них "по любви" все меньше и меньше. Чаще не любовь, а хорошее отношение, надежность, спокойствие или, опять же, материальные соображения. Это классикам марксизма вольно было говорить о "супружеской проституции", а если детей буквально нечем кормить, поневоле будешь думать не о любви, а лишь бы человек был хороший (и с деньгами).

*В 45* вопрос о любви снимается с повестки дня просто в силу традиций. Да и, большей частью, настолько женщина нахлебалась этой самой любви и ее последствий, что тянет на что-то более простое и спокойное. Хотя, конечно, и в этом возрасте, а особенно с учетом, что "...баба - ягодка опять", бывают такие пылкие романы, переходящие в брак, что дети брачующихся только диву даются.

*55 и старше* - время вдов и вдовцов. Чем выше возраст, тем меньше запросов у будущих супругов друг к другу. Деньги? - вроде не так много нужно. Секс? - хорошо, если есть, а если нет - тоже неплохо. Вот крыша над головой - это козырь, это завидный кандидат. А то уж и надоело с потомками каждый день видеться столько лет подряд. Простой расчет - спокойно дожить, помогая друг другу по мере сил. А то ведь страшно оставаться одному - по ночам, да с больным сердцем...

Хотя и после 60 иной раз бывает такая трогательная любовь - прямо семиклассники. Цветы, записки, звонки и молчание в трубку. Старый - что малый, так хочет романтики после жизненных бурь.

И хотя говорят, что браки заключаются на небесах, участвуют в нем простые смертные, которые сначала должны набить шишек, а лишь потом поверить в мудрость старших. Брак по глупости - брак по любви - брак по расчету - брак по привычке,- вот такая цепочка.

----------


## HARON

Категорически не согласен!!! Особенно с 3 и 4 пунктом! Взрослые люди и любят "по взрослому" без всех этих сопливых "вздохов при луне"

----------


## Irina

> Взрослые люди и любят "по взрослому"


Согласна, но в брак вступают частенько в таком возрасте действительно  по другим причинам

----------


## ПаранойА

Любви все возрасты покорны.
Любят в каждом возрасте по-разному, а не по каждому определенному пункту. Всё зависит от человека. Его отношения к жизни и к близкому человеку.

----------

